# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Esponjas >  Desmacidon tusular

## Julio Macieira

_Desmacidon tusular_

----------


## Carla Andreia

Será que me podes dar algumas informações sobre esta esponja? è que comprei uma, mas na loja onde comprei não me souberam informar de nada...

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá

Dão-se com corrente fraca a média, pouca luz e como todas as esponjas, necessitam de água com qualidade.
Há alguns relatos de sucesso com a alimentação com planckton.

----------


## HugoFilipe

adquiri tambem uma esponja destas...mas não vem "agarrada" a nada.. é normal? serão elas proprias a colonizar alguma rocha depois de colocadas na agua...

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Foto maravilhosa, sem palavras.

----------

